# scanimage access denied

## fireedo

I try to setup my microtek scanmaker 3840 which has fully support from sane but it always show me this :

 *Quote:*   

> scanimage -T
> 
> scanimage: open of device sm3840:libusb:001:004 failed: Access to resource has been denied

 

while running scanimage -L give me this :

 *Quote:*   

> device `sm3840:libusb:001:004' is a Microtek ScanMaker 3840 flatbed scanner

 

and this my lsusb report :

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05da:30d4 Microtek International, Inc.

 

my gruops :

 *Quote:*   

> azalia@azalia:~$ groups
> 
> azalia dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev netdev powerdev scanner saned

 

and i have edit my /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf

```
# Plustek-SANE Backend configuration file

# For use with LM9831/2/3 based USB scanners

#

# each device needs at least two lines:

# - [usb] vendor-ID and product-ID

# - device devicename

# i.e. for Plustek (0x07B3) UT12/16/24 (0x0017)

# [usb] 0x07B3 0x0017

# device /dev/usbscanner

# or

# device libusb:bbb:ddd

# where bbb is the busnumber and ddd the device number

# make sure that your user has access to /proc/bus/usb/bbb/ddd

#

# additionally you can specify some options

# warmup, lOffOnEnd, lampOff

#

# For autodetection use

# [usb]

# device /dev/usbscanner

#

# or simply

# [usb]

#

# or if you want a specific device but you have no idea about the

# device node or you use libusb, simply set vendor- and product-ID

# [usb] 0x07B3 0x0017

# device auto

#

# NOTE: autodetection is safe, as it uses the info it got

#       from the USB subsystem. If you're not using the

#       autodetection, you MUST have attached that device

#       at your USB-port, that you have specified...

#

[usb]

#

# options for the previous USB entry

#

# switch lamp off after xxx secs, 0 disables the feature

# (can also be set via frontend)

option lampOff 300

# warmup period in seconds, 0 means no warmup, -1 means auto-warmup

# (can also be set via frontend)

option warmup -1

# 0 means leave lamp-status untouched, not 0 means switch off

# on sane_close

# (can also be set via frontend)

option lOffOnEnd 1

#

# options to tweak the image start-position

# (WARNING: there's no internal range check!!!)

#

# for the normal scan area

#

option posOffX 0

option posOffY 0

# for transparencies

option tpaOffX 0

option tpaOffY 0

# for negatives

option negOffX 0

option negOffY 0

#

# for setting the calibration strip position

# (WARNING: there's no internal range check!!!)

# -1 means use built in

# (can also be set via frontend)

option posShadingY -1

option tpaShadingY -1

option negShadingY -1

#

# to invert the negatives, 0 disables the feature

#

option invertNegatives 0

#

# to disable the internal sensor speedup function, 

# 1 disables the feature

#

option disableSpeedup 0

#

# to save/restore coarse calibration data

# (can also be set via frontend)

option cacheCalData 0

#

# use alternate calibration routines

#

option altCalibration 0

#

# for skipping whole calibration step

#

option skipCalibration 0

#

# for skipping entire fine calibration step

# coarse calibration is done

#

option skipFine 0

#

# discard the result of the fine white calibration

#

option skipFineWhite 0

#

# some scanners have a dark calibration strip, in

# general this one should be used for calibration.

# As this could cause some trouble, this option

# overrides that and the dark calibration will be

# done by switching the lamp off

#

option skipDarkStrip 0

# for replacing the gain values found during coarse

# calibration

# (can also be set via frontend)

option red_gain   -1

option green_gain -1

option blue_gain  -1

# for replacing the offset values found during coarse

# calibration

# (can also be set via frontend)

option red_offset   -1

option green_offset -1

option blue_offset  -1

#

# for replacing the default lampoff settings, this

# works only for CIS devices like CanoScan LiDE20

# (can also be set via frontend)

option red_lampoff   -1

option green_lampoff -1

option blue_lampoff  -1

#

# for adjusting the default gamma values

# (can also be set via frontend)

option redGamma         1.0

option greenGamma       1.0

option blueGamma        1.0

option grayGamma        1.0

#

# to enable TPA (EPSON or UMAX, if autodetection fails)

# 0 means default behaviour as specified in the internal tables

# 1 means enable (needed for UMAX 3450)

option enableTPA 0

#

# model override functionality, currently only available for

# Mustek devices, using NSCs' vendor ID: 0x0400 and

# also their product ID: 0x1000 (LM9831) 0x1001 (LM9832)

#

# mov/PID    |    0x1000   |   0x1001

# ---------------------------------------

# 0 (default)| BearPaw1200 | BearPaw 2400

# 1          |   ignored   | BearPaw 1200

#

option mov 0

#

# and of course the device-name

#

# device /dev/usbscanner

device auto

#

# to define a new device, start with a new section:

# [usb] 05da 30d4

#

[usb] 05da 30d4

device auto
```

can anyone help me about that? 

thanx in advance

----------

## jstead1

try scanimage -T as root.

If root has access, it is a permissions problem.

If this is a usb connected scanner, it may be the way udev is setting up the device.

The rules are in /etc/udev/rules.d

----------

## j79zlr

Sorry to bump this old thread, but I have a Microtek Scanmaker 4800, which is the same as the 3840 and it doesn't work with the 1.0.19 backends, but does with the 1.0.18 backend. So you might want to try installing the older version.

----------

